# How many millicuries and how did doc determine?



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey all! I am scheduled to get 50 millicuries Jan 19, following two days of Thyrogen shots for follicular variant papillary stage 1 cancer. I had my TT Nov 4th. I am just curious how many millicuries everybody had and how did your doctor determine how many? I am not having a pre-treatment scan, but will be getting a whole body scan the following week. I'm doing the low iodine diet for 2 weeks ahead of time as well and until I get my scan... Just wondering what your experience has been with this


----------



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Jaimee:

I had a TT on Nov. 18 and saw my endocrinologist for the first time last week. I had stage 1 papillary cancer of about 1 cm on one side and a tiny 1 mm spot of cancer on the other side. My surgeon drew a smiley face on the pathology report and I feel very fortunate.

When I saw the endo last week, she said a study came out last year that showed no difference in prognosis for patients with stage 1 papillary cancer of 1 cm or less whether they had RAI or not. She told me the decision was up to me but does not believe RAI is necessary. She also said I have a low chance of reoccurrence and the amount of RAI they give you is determined by tumor size and staging. I haven't done my own research yet or looked up the study she referred to but at the moment have opted out of RAI.

Also, rather than doing whole-body CT scans they will monitor me via blood tests. I have had treatment at an academic medical center and feel confident with my healthcare providers, but thought I'd share my post-surgical experience.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info havehope! I know there are many different thoughts on RAI and when it is most effective, doses, etc. I will be getting the tests to measure thyroglobulin as well afterward. There must not be a lot of thyroid cancer survivors on here! Of course it is probably slow over the holidays too.


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Jaimee,
I had 100mill of RAI about 2 weeks ago after having surgery for papillary with rare varient, plus spread to 6 neck lymph glands and during operation found 3 nerves on vocal chordes invaded also. My surgeon was very skilled as there was a concern that my voice would be considerably efected. I had wbs and all was clear and will go back in 6 weeks for increase in thyroid hormone and test thyroglob. I would not hesitate to have RAI again if it reaccures.
As i have had underactive thyroid for 8 yrs Hashimotos, my specialist said that when i have my thyroglob levels checked it may give a false high reading, so i will have more regualar neck ultrasounds, especially on lymph glands and maybe small dose of RAI and another scan. In Australia the cost of thyrogen is about $3,000 U.S and as im no longer working and have no partner i dont know how i will pay for furture scans, but one step at a time. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## tmdescovich (Aug 12, 2010)

I had 70 milicuries after TT and Papillary with 1CM nodule. Endo only wanted to give me 30, actually he ultimately said he didn't think I needed it at all because margins were clear. Surgeon suggested 30 because the nodule was very close to the edge of my Thyroid bed. The Hospital here ONLY will administer 100 because the that is was the radiologist was trained to do to kill the entire thyroid. I found a Radio Oncologist that would do a minimum of 70 and that is what I went with. He said he has had people come back after the 30 dose and they have to have it done again. He has never had to re administer 70. It is all so confusing. I wanted to be sure it was gone and for good. But didn't want to over kill either. I settled on the 70 and I am glad I did.


----------

